# Joystick device

## pygoscelis

I'm not sure if this is the proper forum, but here goes.

I have a flight simulator controller (looks like an RC transmitter, connects to USB) which my simulator program can use, no problem. But jstest and jscal programs don't seem to see it. There's no /dev/js0, nor /dev/input/js0. There is /dev/input/by-id/usb-0402_ADC-event-joystick file but jstest and jscal both give an "invalid argument" error message with it. 

How do I make jstest/jscal work? Do I need to manually create /dev/js0 or whatever it's called today?

----------

## ziggysquatch

I had similar problem with my Gravis aftershock that was created as /dev/hidraw so I just created a symlink of /dev/input/js0 and it worked fine.

----------

## pygoscelis

 *ziggysquatch wrote:*   

> I had similar problem with my Gravis aftershock that was created as /dev/hidraw so I just created a symlink of /dev/input/js0 and it worked fine.

 

There's no /dev/hidraw either...

----------

## Raptor85

I could be misremembering, but IIRC joystick devices go through the event interface now unless you specifically compile "joystick" support to your kernel for it to make the /dev/input/jsx devices (look under device drivers, input devices iirc, though i just use / in menuconfig and make it tell me where stuff is in the tree  :Smile:  )

Having just compiled my new kernel yesterday, I know joystick/hidraw drivers are NOT selected by default in recent kernels,  easiest fix would be to just compile them as module quick and modprobe them.

----------

## IRQsRFun

I just got my joystick to work,

I needed to have both of these enabled in the kernel:

Device Drivers-> Input Device Support -> Joystick Interface

Device Drivers -> Input Device Support -> Generic Input Layer -> Joysticks/Keypads -> selected stick driver

I plugged USB joystick in and used lsusb to identify the joystick

----------

## pygoscelis

Thanx everybody, will try to enable joystick in the kernel. But the more interesting question is how to program against the new event interface...

----------

